

Ask HN: What are your favorite AuthorsGoogle talks? - KishoreKumar

Hello,<p>I'm talking about Authors@Google talks:<p>http://www.youtube.com/user/AtGoogleTalks
http://www.google.com/talks/authors/index.html<p>There are hundreds of them. If you are following, what are your favorite ones?
======
tejaswiy
My intention is not piss anyone off, but my first exposure to atheism was
because I watched Chris Hitchens speak at Google. He lead me to Dawkins who
literally blew my mind away. That lead to me reading a quite a bit more about
the human condition in general, so, just for influencing my life so much, I'm
going to pick Chris hitchens. Here's the link if anyone wants to watch it -
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sD0B-X9LJjs>

------
jc123
For those who like chess, the Garry Kasparov talk was very good. There's a
little bit about making mistakes, taking risks, innovation and Russian
politics, but perhaps as expected, it is heavy on some chess stories.

------
pekinb
junot diaz

